# Assign #36: Color theme: Orange



## Corry (Jan 3, 2006)

This weeks assignment is a color theme: 'orange'.   Have fun with it! 

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that fits the theme, but was taken before this assignment was posted, you may create an "Orange" thread in the regular themes section, as none yet exist.


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Jan 4, 2006)

It's funny to me how right when I opened this up and saw that this theme was "orange" I was taking a bite of my manderin oranges in orange gel. I put down my spoon and snack, wallked out to my car, got my camera, waled back to my snack and here it sits. Ironic...


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 4, 2006)

when i saw this theme yesterday i immediately thought of a sunset.  it gave me a good chance to test out my new tripod.  no adjustments except a .75 degree rotation, resized and added borders...


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 4, 2006)

Tried out several things today:

1.




Lit with candles underneath

2.




Lit with a lamp from underneath and light from above

3.




Different crop of the previous pic (blurred ... my sister's Tamron zoom IS indeed defective, I'm afraid -- or my eyes are bad, or I am bad because I am too shaky, whatever... take these as first attempts... please!)

4.




Reversed lens macro of the same slice of orange

Different motif now:
5.




f5.6

6.




Different perspective, f5.0 (shallow DOF)

7.




f3.2 exp.1.3 sec.

8.




Change of POV, no change of DOF

9.




Back to a narrow DOF

I like these assignment. Lovely play with the given theme!
I will try to find more "orange" in the course of the week.


----------



## Corry (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow! You keep a lot of OJ on hand!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 4, 2006)

Had only been to the shops before to get this box of 8


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 7, 2006)

ohhh!! Those are so pretty Ava!!


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 8, 2006)

Now this is what I call ORANGE. I actually...don't like it at all. It's so...orange! :lmao: 
What I was trying for here was that see-through, "Crystal Light" look, where the ice cubes are all shiny and crystal-clear and the drink is completely translucent and the glass has all these fresh-looking dew drops.

Where I went wrong....I used tangerine pop. It's so MURKY!! Hahaha! Also, I believe product photographers use fake ice cubes. I've even seen fake ice cubes for sale at photo shops. But here is the outcome.


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's another. It's the base of the glass that the pop was in.


----------



## orangetree (Jan 9, 2006)

Syracuse Orangemen Jacket




Turn signal from a chevy venture





Truth be told i could just post an image of myself here. And still be in the rules... MY name Adam Orange... yep  ... strange but true


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2006)

I always try to take many different photos for the assignments, so I went out to find more orange and remembered the flexible pipes that I had seen on that yard, so here is some more orange from there:
















And the epitome of orange --- oranges:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## omeletteman (Jan 12, 2006)

I haven't tried one of these challenges for awhile, so I thought I'd scrounge my room for some orange, this is what I came up with:


----------



## sh0rtofdaybr3ak (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 21, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> ohhh!! Those are so pretty Ava!!


Well......I kinda cheated.  I took the picture of the red roses and then turned them orange........does it still count?


----------



## K-Y-L-E (Jan 22, 2006)

CrazyAva said:
			
		

>


 
This pic rocks awesome detail Ava


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 23, 2006)

Aww thanks Kyle!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

